# whats the perfect filter for bettas?



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm using a 150gph marineland filter on my 20 gallon aquarium, and it absolutely rocks my bettas. I ~have~ to keep it baffled, or they get "blown" into the glass so badly. Keeping a filter baffled pretty much nullifies the aeration and water movement, and it isn't really "filtering" like it should be. What filter or type of filtration do you guys recommend using for my bettas?


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

im loving my aqua tech power filter 5-15...


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

its silent..keeping the water crystal clear..and its a little water fall  hahah


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

what size aquarium are you using that filter on?


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

a 5 gallon..the filter is adjustable.


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

i think the filter is suppose to be used on a bigger tank because on my 5 gallon the current is really strong so i have to turn it down a bit..im guessing its for 10 gallons or so


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

oh, Aqua-Tech 5-15 100 gph.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

???????
It's adjustable? I have the same filter! How do you adjust it?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

nvm found a solution. =] I'm gonna buy a sponge and either stuff it in or slip it over my intake in conjunction with my baffle. =] that should solve my current problem. =] yay puns! XD


----------



## Mizzle (Sep 2, 2009)

I would like to have a filter that I don't have to baffle, but it seems if I do that that It won't keep my tank filtered adequately.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

nvm. =[


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

You dont need a sponge o.o...just lift the U shaped tube..


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't get mine to stay lifted though. =[ how do you get yours to stay lifted enough that it slows the flow without stopping it?


----------



## CayennePepper (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a Penguin Power Filter 100 that came with a 10 gal. Marineland kit I got that has too strong of current also (seems like its better suited for 20 gal. honestly). I tried pulling up on the u shaped tube but 1. the cover doesn't fit after I get it to the right current and 2. the spill-over isn't enough to turn the Bio-Wheel. 

Any suggestions? I don't want to baffle it if at all possible and I can't do the filterless method.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm clueless about filters, I've never had a tank big enough to need one, and now I'm buying a 10 gallon from Kijiji (probably) And I know it comes with the Penguin power filter... is that the one giving you grief right now?


----------



## CayennePepper (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, its a Penguin BIO-Wheel 100 Power Filter. As shown here: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/313b4FgFSGL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

As a temporary solution I have raised the U shaped tube because Caye needs to be in there stress-free, especially after suffering from finrot and ammonia poisoning before. But the Bio-wheel isn't turning and the lids don't fit. Do some research on the different filters before you decide to buy one.

WallyWest, the tube on mine fits into the other tubing just so that there is enough friction to keep it from falling back down. If yours isn't able to I'd suggest wedging something in between (so long as its not disturbing anything else including the water).


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh I'm not actually buying that filter, but the 10 gallon tank I'm probably getting from Kijiji comes with it, so I'm wondering if I should start researching on a different kind of filter.


----------



## CayennePepper (Jul 14, 2010)

Let me guess... Marineland kit? Thats how I got mine...


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think sponge filter's are best for betta's. There is no chance of fin's getting tore. Sucked up or anything. To me the sponge filter's seem the best. Now you can get a regular filter like a aqua tech or aquaclear. And the sell a foam filter that goes on the inlet tube so it can't suck him up or tare his fin's. But you still have the advantage's of a sponge filter. With the advantage's of a aquaclear. That's what i have on all my tank's 

SEE HOW I HAVE A SPONGE FILTER ON THE INLET TUBE SO IT'S LIKE I ADDED ANOTHER STAGE OF FILTRATION TO THE FILTER.









The box come's with a whole bunch of adapter's to it will fit any filter type...


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I use an aquaflow 50 in my 4gallon, it was initially in my 2.5 but the Elite Stingray that I was using for my betta was WAY too strong for the poor little guy so I switched them. It can be used for tanks up to 50Litres, when I first bought it I was sceptical because it looked kinda cheap but in the tank it looks good, its also adjustable and I would definately buy another one


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Man... I know what you mean with the stupid Penguin Power filter... My bio wheel won't turn at all and it's making this humming noise... I checked it was clean... I checked everything I could... This sucks ):


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

You guys can let me have it...both barrels...when I'm done, but I have an undergravel filter with the charcoal and filter floss at the end of the filter discharge tube. So...I have mechanical, biological, and chemical filtration from the one unit. My "current" is stifled by the charcoal/floss cartridge at the end of the discharge, the tank is cycled, and me and the bettas are happy campers! It's worked very well for me. Btw, this is on a 10 gallon tank with four 2.5 gallon compartments. 

I still wonder sometimes if the undergravel filter is the "ideal" choice. If under the gravel you're harboring the "good" bacteria...what's to say that under there you don't have some "bad" bacteria as well? That's a question I've always had...if somebody has the answer...please spill it!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> I think sponge filter's are best for betta's. There is no chance of fin's getting tore. Sucked up or anything. To me the sponge filter's seem the best. Now you can get a regular filter like a aqua tech or aquaclear. And the sell a foam filter that goes on the inlet tube so it can't suck him up or tare his fin's. But you still have the advantage's of a sponge filter. With the advantage's of a aquaclear. That's what i have on all my tank's
> 
> SEE HOW I HAVE A SPONGE FILTER ON THE INLET TUBE SO IT'S LIKE I ADDED ANOTHER STAGE OF FILTRATION TO THE FILTER.
> The box come's with a whole bunch of adapter's to it will fit any filter type...


This is what I did with my intake but I put the sponge on the inside of the intake cage thing and that solved my problem! =] slowed the flow WAAAAY down along with my baffle! =]


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

I do have a suggestion for a home-made filter that I will soon be trying myself, it looks like it should work. Has anyone tried this before, if so what are your experiences?

The video is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1Wodw8n71Q


----------

